AdStage Report: All Your Social and Search Ad Reports in One Dashboard - jasonshen
======
kbier
We used om next and the untangled framework for this product, and they were
really pleasant to work with. Definitely recommend checking them out.

sources: [http://untangled-web.github.io/untangled/](http://untangled-
web.github.io/untangled/)

[https://github.com/omcljs/om/wiki/Quick-
Start-(om.next)](https://github.com/omcljs/om/wiki/Quick-Start-\(om.next\))

------
gworley3
looks like the link is broken. report is at
[http://www.adstage.io/reporting/](http://www.adstage.io/reporting/)

------
gitcommit
The UI looks very good.

------
kendracleveland
Looks beautiful!

------
gworley3
dang looks nice!

------
kendracleveland
Congrats!

